# pressure washer blues



## streetrat129 (May 24, 2005)

I have a Karcher 2400 with a 5 hp honda. The problem is there is no high pressure. Before there was no high pressure I was trying to fix another problem. That problem was it would not suck the detergent. So I took the front of the pump apart cleaned and made sure everything looked ok and put it back together. Now it sucks detergent but I have no high pressure. Cam someone please help me with this as I have a feeling I either put something in the wrong place or some other stupid thing. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Butch


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like you don't have to wand adjusted correctly are you are using the wrong tip. You have to set the machine to low pressure to use detergent because it won't draw it on high pressure.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i have seen them that would not pull soap @ full rpm but would @ half throttle i would take it back apart and check the 0-rings sounds like it might be in the regulator are you getting water in the oil ( wobble washer) side of the pump ?


----------

